# Driver for PM 8600?



## ksv (Mar 20, 2001)

Hello all you cool developers and hackers! Well I have a problem; Mac OS X will not install on a so-called "old and unsupported mac" (actually a Powermac 8600 with a 400 MHz G3 processor and 224 MB RAM), so I need a hack to do it. I need two things: A modified installer app that will let me install OS X on my "old and unsupported mac", and a driver for the "APPL, 8500 platform", so OS X will work at my mac (of course, the driver is the most important thing, if I have a driver, I can boot from the Mac OS X CD). Is anyone able to do this? Maybe I can pay a little for it if it works...


----------



## isolens (Mar 30, 2001)

can't help you much but I hope this links can help.  oh yah, and tell me how it goes cause I'm thinking of trying to get one of my 7300's on OS X, after I get a G3 upgrade card that is.
here's the link

http://homepage.mac.com/RyanRempel/OldWorld/Instructions.html

well, give it a read, hopefully it helps.


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2001)

I found it 25.03
Anyway, thanks for replying!


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2001)

I forgot to say that it works perfectly, exept from the speed 
I'm waiting for a L2 cache enabler for my G3 upgrade, Powerlogix says they have one within two weeks, and Ryan (the guy with the Old World support) says he will have one ready in the weekend or something.


----------

